# Make money with local auction houses?



## Cassie (Dec 7, 2002)

We bought our house last year and the previous owners left OLD yard ornaments we didn't want. I called a guy who owns an auction house, he picked them up and a week later I got a $100 check in the mail. Not bad for ugly stuff we didn't want. We just changed out light fixtures and took those to him yesterday. This has me wondering...could a person make some decent money at this? It would mean garage sales, flea markets and bargain hunting, but I wonder if there are good internet sources for buying wholesale? Or would it take a lot more effort than it's worth? I like the idea of not having to ship the stuff like you do with eBay. For now, I enjoy getting a little $ for things I'd otherwise throw out.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Complicated question. Years ago you could find some real bargains at estate sales and such - until people found eBay. Dollar boxes are probably long gone. Heck, one Fisher/Price wood doll may be worth many times that.

I would say you have to REALLY know what you are doing, with a good idea of what resale might be. Me, I'd not fool with anything not likely to gross three times or more of purchase price.

The key to selling on eBay is to offer something no one else is. On one of my items, I may be the only one in the world offering it.

My eBay store started out as a hobby, turned into a business, which I have turned back into a hobby. Gross is way down, but then so are expenses.


----------



## Cassie (Dec 7, 2002)

That makes sense, there wouldn't be as many bargains to find now and I'm not educated on the value of...pretty much anything I'll just stick with getting rid of my stuff and enjoy the pocket change along with a clutter free home.


----------



## jad44 (Apr 10, 2008)

Also, different areas have different tastes also in order to make a dollar - so you'd be better off going to the auctions - just be an onlooker - see what sells big and then go hunting for like items... and it depends on the right crowds at the auctions; depends on the season of year if people can attend - lots of ifs! Not trying ot disappoint you but that has been my findings. Not that I sell that much, but have been to many an auction - at many places.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

We go to the local auction on Sat nights, the stuff there sells for practically nothing...I don't see how the people selling are making enough to make it worth packing and unpacking all that stuff.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

It is not a bad idea...I know people who make a living mostly at buying at one auction and selling it at other auctions.

I think the key is knowing what you are buying, knowing how to sell it, knowing your different auction crowds, and getting lucky on occasion.

I know a person can make decent side money doing this...it isn't for the lazy, or the person that wants to get quick rich, but it is a decent idea.


----------



## bluemule31 (Nov 30, 2011)

I think the big plus to ebay is the millions of people that are on there and that allows you to find buyers you would not normally. The weirder the junk you find the better off you are on ebay, IMO. Also, if you can find something you can ship cheaply. For example, I had two envelopes postmarked from 1925 that were sent from an Indian Reservation. I kept them because they were cool. I recently decided to sell them on ebay and they fetched $10 and were very low to ship.


----------

